# Surgery in two days...what the?!?!?!



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

Wow...I was amazed at how well I was doing - up until this point! My surgery is on Thursday, and I'm doing what I can to make sure I'm fully prepared and have everything ready (a.k.a. "keep myself busy"...because cleaning the plastic grid on the back of your box fan is absolutely essential before surgery). My nervousness is through the ceiling! (Yet strangely, I have peace about it...)

Of course, the nodule has decided to "behave" today, and it isn't pushing on my trachea as much (I can barely feel it), and it feels smaller. It's done this before, so I shouldn't be surprised...but with only two days left before the surgery, I'm like, "I'm making a terrible mistake!!!"

We all know that this is NOT a mistake, and that my surgery is going to happen, regardless of what my anxious mind says.

The nodule probably isn't smaller, either. It most likely has everything to do with the position of my cervical spine...and since I've got another nasty headache and more clavicle/1st rib/trap pain, it probably needs adjusting again.

So...I'm in the home stretch...talk to me! I need some encouragement before my anxious mind drives me to the point of insanity! (Oh, wait...I'm already there...dang...)

Just think - next week, I won't have all this pre-surgery anxiety anymore...it will be over with!

I'm seriously having a case of "are we there yet?" and "I don't wanna go" all at the same time. :scared0015:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

adagio said:


> Wow...I was amazed at how well I was doing - up until this point! My surgery is on Thursday, and I'm doing what I can to make sure I'm fully prepared and have everything ready (a.k.a. "keep myself busy"...because cleaning the plastic grid on the back of your box fan is absolutely essential before surgery). My nervousness is through the ceiling! (Yet strangely, I have peace about it...)
> 
> Of course, the nodule has decided to "behave" today, and it isn't pushing on my trachea as much (I can barely feel it), and it feels smaller. It's done this before, so I shouldn't be surprised...but with only two days left before the surgery, I'm like, "I'm making a terrible mistake!!!"
> 
> ...


Yes; you got it. Focus on next week and doing the plie' and saute'............and yes, I had to look this stuff up! ROLF!!!

I am not light on my feet; I can guarantee you that!!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I promise in about a week and a half from now you are going to take yourself outside and kick your own butt for 1) worrying about this and 2) not doing it sooner.


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

You guys are awesome.  (Well done on the research, Andros!) I am SOOOOO looking forward to getting back to class...and doing double pirouettes (maybe triples?), tour jetés, arabesques, and holding my left arm in 5th without that "choking feeling". (There are a few more terms for ya!)

Joplin - I am SO ready for the self-inflicted butt-kicking. I have a feeling I've "got it coming"! I'll even let you say "told ya so" all you want. 

I just talked to my nurse practitioner about opting for tramadol instead of morphine after the surgery. (My system won't freak out as much.) She was SO awesome about it. Really, she's a gem. My surgeon's entire staff is like that. This means I'm in really GOOD hands. I need to keep remembering that.

Focus, focus, focus on getting back to class...and getting back to life!!!! You guys are the best!!!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Exactly how clean is that box fan? (That made me laugh out loud!) If you need more, I have a small fan that's in desperate need of a good cleaning! 

Just think about how relieved you're going to be in a few days that it's OVER!!!!

Here's something you can do: make a list of 289 things you will do or think about in the next six months when you don't have to plan for and think about surgery. You already have a good one started with double pirouettes (maybe triples?), tour jetés, arabesques... I would, of course, go for the triples.


----------



## Abcdefg (Mar 16, 2012)

Tramadol didn't work for me. It was essentially extra strength Tylenol. I had pretty severe pain due to incision infection (that started the day after surgery). I wasn't prescribed anything else, instead took 2-3 Advil every 3 hours for about 6 days. It did a pretty good job of controlling the pain. The Trams didn't touch it all. Keep that in mind, and have a back up on hand 

Good luck with your surgery.


----------



## katesnap (Sep 28, 2010)

My surgery is tomorrow and my nodule ALSO feels smaller today! Crazy. It was totally choking my yesterday. Today, not at all.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

katesnap said:


> My surgery is tomorrow and my nodule ALSO feels smaller today! Crazy. It was totally choking my yesterday. Today, not at all.


Must be your nodule's last-ditch effort to stay alive...

Nodule: _"No, don't remove me, see...can't we just get along...we're part of each other now...I promise I won't bother you anymore...pretty please, can't I stay...?"_

You: _NO! Goodbye. End of story. _


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

katesnap said:


> My surgery is tomorrow and my nodule ALSO feels smaller today! Crazy. It was totally choking my yesterday. Today, not at all.


It's official...these things have performance anxiety. However, it did perform VERY well for my surgeon during the pre-op consultation! She was so sweet...while doing the neck exam (I'd had quite a few that day...it's a teaching hospital), she was like, "Oh, look at that...you can see it!" That comment was probably more for the medical students than for me, but it was cute. 

Glad to know I'm not the only one whose nodule is trying to hide from the scalpel!


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

Octavia said:


> Exactly how clean is that box fan? (That made me laugh out loud!) If you need more, I have a small fan that's in desperate need of a good cleaning!


Have you heard of the term "compulsively clean"? It's a lot like that...

I clean when I get stressed. Who wants to eat off of my bathroom floor?


----------



## katesnap (Sep 28, 2010)

Hahaha. I hired a cleaning lady to come today. I need things clean when I'm stressed, but don't actually want to clean them, lol.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

katesnap said:


> Hahaha. I hired a cleaning lady to come today. I need things clean when I'm stressed, but don't actually want to clean them, lol.


Yep, that's me, too!

(I tried a cleaning lady once last year, and HATED every minute of it. That stressed me out more than the stress itself that had prompted me to call her in the first place! I didn't like having someone all over my house like that.)


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Octavia said:


> (I tried a cleaning lady once last year, and HATED every minute of it. That stressed me out more than the stress itself that had prompted me to call her in the first place! I didn't like having someone all over my house like that.)


Off topic, but *sigh* I'm SO GLAD to hear you say that. Everyone keeps asking us why we don't have a cleaning lady (lots of animals in the house and, yeah, well, it's kinda little messy) and I cannot stand the thought of anyone being in my house like that! (Well, that an my socially inept dog might eat her...)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

katesnap said:


> My surgery is tomorrow and my nodule ALSO feels smaller today! Crazy. It was totally choking my yesterday. Today, not at all.


Wishing you all the best tomorrow!


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

Yes - good luck to you tomorrow, katesnap! I'll be doing the same thing right after you!!! Well, not right after...and on a different day...in a different hospital...with a different surgeon...

OK, so there will probably be a thousand or so surgeries between yours and mine across the country, but as far as this blog is concerned, you're up for tomorrow, and I'm following close behind the next day!


----------



## katesnap (Sep 28, 2010)

Hahahaha..... Thank you. And good luck to you as well.


----------

